# Second Reo Mail



## johan (13/5/14)

LP Mini 2.1 (Silver Vein + LP RM2) + some Efest batteries arrived - R66 fee from Post Office - ideal size for the my suit this Saturday

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Fantastical. Enjoy. Yip, agree the Mini is just ideal to fit almost anywhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

why can a person not 'like' more than once 

that color is awesome man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Is there a jealous mood? cause all I am to day is jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (13/5/14)

Now I'm having babies never going to have enough money to own a Reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/5/14)

Awesome Johan! I love the mini!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/14)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (13/5/14)

Awesome @johan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/5/14)

Good colour choice @johan and even better is the fact that its a LP. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/5/14)

Awesome @johan ! Congrats!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Super news @johan!!!

That is amazing. 

Wishing you all the best with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

